# Need some good Heavy Bag Gloves!



## viva51 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey guys! I new to the forum and I'm starting to do Muay Thai and I need some good heavy bag gloves! I am not really joining a gym just yet, but I am ordering a Muay Thai style heavy bag and I need a pair of good gloves to go with it! Can anyone help?
Thanks!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.combatsports.com/
That company has some good Muay Thai equipment.  Also, you can request them to mail you a free catalog here: 
http://www.combat-sports.com/prospects/catalogrequest.asp
I recently ordered a freestanding bag from them and have been very happy with it.

AoG


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 3, 2007)

www.combatsports.com and www.ringside.com have some of the best deals.  You can find Ringside, Combat Sports International, Top Contender and Windy at these websites.  All are great brands.  Also, check out www.fairtex.com they have high quality products too.  Masterline and Twins make good bag gloves too.


----------



## viva51 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys! One more thing guys, since I'm just starting out on the heavy bag, how heavy of a bag glove would you guys suggest for me to buy? Maybe 12-14oz? Because their are some glove that just come in S,M,L sizes and they also have open thumbs on them as well, but since I'm a beginner I think I should buy the one's with closed thumbs. But what weight should I buy? Please help!


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 7, 2007)

How much do you weigh?  If you're a heavyweight then go with the 14oz.  They will give you the added protection your knuckles need.  If you're a smaller person go with the 12oz or even 10oz.  Whatever size you get just make sure they fit good.  A little loose without wraps, nice and snug with wraps.


----------



## viva51 (Jul 29, 2007)

I weight between 180-185lbs and I am 5' 8", and I workout a lot so I am pretty muscular but I am not super cut. My hands are about medium sized. So from that should I get 12oz. or 14oz. gloves? Here are some gloves that looked pretty good that I am considering:

http://store.titleboxing.com/twins-thai-training-gloves-elastic.html

http://www.fairtex.com/product_info.php?info=p110_Pro-Training-Gloves--Mexican-Style.html


----------



## colesey (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got 12oz twins, there the best gloves i've ever used i love them! tbh as a starter just working the bag any gloves will do, it may be worth getting some cheaper gloves for now & see how you go ..


----------



## viva51 (Aug 3, 2007)

What do you guys think about these gloves!?!? They are by Rival Boxing Gear:
http://store.titlemma.com/titleboxing-rival-ultra-bag-gloves.html
However, I would probably get the Large size, but the Large only weights 12oz. Do you guys thing that's heavy enough?


----------



## colesey (Aug 4, 2007)

Those gloves look nice, 12 oz is imo the best for all round use, i have always used 12 oz for bag, pads, sparring, everything. Like i say imo Twins are real nice gloves, quite a tight fit though but snug esp with hand wraps.


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 4, 2007)

Personally I like to start training people with NO gloves at all...This I believe keeps you from making bad habits...I feel proper form is better attained by not hitting hard in the beginning.once you're comfortable with good form ( I know what is good form?? whole 'nother thread) then get gloves that you like...I like the fingerless full contact gloves...


----------



## colesey (Aug 5, 2007)

i wouldn't recommend training on a heavy bag without gloves as this can cause damage to the knuckles etc, for some martial arts this may form part of the 'conditioning', i've never seen anyone do this in muay thai or a boxing gym. personally i think you should be wearing a decent pair of boxing gloves or atleast bag gloves & should wrap the hands to prevent injury to the wrist etc, good form should still be used.

Open handed gloves are good for grappling ma's but for MT imo you should use MT gloves ie. twins, fairtex, windy. If you compete in Muay Thai you will be using boxing gloves not grapping gloves & so need to learn how to clinch etc with gloves on.


----------



## fightstuff (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with colesey on this one. Under no circumstances should you be training the heavy bag without gloves. There are many ways to train "good foam" such as shadow boxing, isokentic training, fresh air work. This is what you should be doing before you get yourself on the bag. Footwork is key. Everything in MT comes from the floor up, so if your footwork is wrong then it will reflect in your technique. 

Regarding the gloves, I would go for either Fairtex, Twins, King or Raja. These are the top end of the gloves market. Windy uses a lower grade leather than the previous mentioned. I have heard of Title and the Everlast brands. However I really don't rate them because the construction and leather is so poor.


----------

